
A React and Preact Progressive Web App Performance Case Study: Treebo - christophilus
https://medium.com/dev-channel/treebo-a-react-and-preact-progressive-web-app-performance-case-study-5e4f450d5299
======
christophilus
This article gets right to the point and covers a number of ways to analyze
front end web application performance. I found it useful, just as a jumping-
off point for finding tools to help me analyze my own applications.

